# Water Butts...



## icowden (16 Mar 2022)

Hi all,

Just wanted to try and tap the hive mind. 
I have a water butt (two actually) that I use primarily for topping up the pond. 

The taps that came with the butts are pretty useless in that they don't end in anything useful to attach to a hose. 
So far I have found a hozelock attachment *without *tap, which means that I've can create a direct connection between my gutters and the pond, but I haven't found a water butt tap with a hozelock style connector.

has anyone heard of such a thing, or have a better idea for connecting hoses to water butts?


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Mar 2022)

I just use a short length of hose pushed over the tap an held on with a jubilee clip with a hozelock style connector on the end. That way I can chose to fill up at the water butt or run the water down the length of the hose that goes into the front garden from the back..


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Mar 2022)

buckets


----------



## icowden (16 Mar 2022)

alecstilleyedye said:


> buckets


How do you use a bucket to connect a hose?


----------



## T4tomo (16 Mar 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> I just use a short length of hose pushed over the tap an held on with a jubilee clip with a hozelock style connector on the end. That way I can chose to fill up at the water butt or run the water down the length of the hose that goes into the front garden from the back..


This^^^


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Mar 2022)

After a 5 seconds on google - if I could be bothered to empty out the water butt, then getting one of these would be easier


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hardware-BH04478-Plastic-Snap-Fit-Barrel/dp/B01C77JU0E/


----------



## icowden (16 Mar 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> I just use a short length of hose pushed over the tap an held on with a jubilee clip with a hozelock style connector on the end. That way I can chose to fill up at the water butt or run the water down the length of the hose that goes into the front garden from the back..


That's an option I have considered. I just feel that there ought to be a more elegant one!


----------



## Gillstay (16 Mar 2022)

I use an old brass tap from an antique shop with a very short length of hose so all the water goes into the watering can if i need it, or then connect a long hose on to the end of that with a short piece of brass pipe and clips. The plastic ones degrade too easily for my liking. 
Also they are just not pleasant to use unlike a brass one.


----------



## Poacher (17 Mar 2022)

Water butt used primarily for topping up the pond. Tap permanently on, hose securely connected with jubilee clip, other end of hose kept above level of top of butt until needed. Simple but effective.
Other butts just with taps, used to fill buckets / watering cans as required.


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2022)

I've a pond pump in mine for automatic irrigation of the greenhouse. Reminds me I need to get planting some stuff.


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> I've a pond pump in mine for automatic irrigation of the greenhouse. Reminds me I need to get planting some stuff.


ive started fossy......got lettuce coming already

as for water butts, i need to get one this year and then a 12v water pump running off the solar to the greenhouse and the water butt to be filled via the guttering from the man cave


----------



## icowden (17 Mar 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> After a 5 seconds on google - if I could be bothered to empty out the water butt, then getting one of these would be easier
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hardware-BH04478-Plastic-Snap-Fit-Barrel/dp/B01C77JU0E/



But if you look at the reviews, the moulding isn't the right size so they leak. This seems to be common for all of these.


----------



## annedonnelly (17 Mar 2022)

I do the same as @Poacher shows in his picture. My hose runs under stones & foliage to a piece of pond liner to make a little stream into the pond. Of course the stream only runs when it rains.


----------



## icowden (17 Mar 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> I do the same as @Poacher shows in his picture. My hose runs under stones & foliage to a piece of pond liner to make a little stream into the pond. Of course the stream only runs when it rains.


My butt is on the main downpipe from the roof, so it overwhelms the pond(s) if permanently left on.


----------



## annedonnelly (17 Mar 2022)

icowden said:


> My butt is on the main downpipe from the roof, so it overwhelms the pond(s) if permanently left on.


I turn my tap off if the pond is overfull. Then I get a butt full of water to use in a dryer spell.


----------

